# Klotten de ideale Ausgangspunkt für MTB Toure in die Eifel und an der Mosel



## demo14 (9. März 2010)

klotte is für mich der ideale ausgangspunkt für toure in die eifel und an der mosel 
als standort quartier is die post in klotten am bahnhof zu empfehle
spitze 
super wirtsleut
einfach klasse dort


----------



## Dicke Wade (10. März 2010)

und jetzt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micstu (10. März 2010)

vielleicht gibt´s ja auch Freibier!?


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. März 2010)

oder nackte frauen?


----------



## agrohardtail (11. März 2010)

vielleicht wollen wir ja demnächst mal urlaub in der eifel machen undd ann ist klöten für mich der erste anlaufpunkt falls es dazu kommt


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. März 2010)

in klotten klöten mit frauen und freibier,..super, hört sich gut an


----------



## agrohardtail (11. März 2010)

wenn du pech hast auch frauen mit klöten


----------



## GregMcEifel (31. März 2010)

Hey Jungs,

coole Diskussion  . . . 


Klotte bzw. Klöten ist in der Nähe von Cochem. Als Ausgangspunkt für geile Eifeltrails kann ich euch *Ulmen* empfehlen 

15 km zur Mosel, zum Nürburgring oder zur Mosel. Auf dem Weg gibts jede Menge Klöten . . . 

Wir sehn uns in der Eifel 

Enjoy biking 

GregMcEifel

*www.vulkan-mtb.de *


----------

